# 77G Satanoperca tank :)



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update on my tank that "had" green terrors, It now contains 5 satanoperca jurupari (soon to be 7) 10 glowlight tetras and 20 silver tips.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

excuse the image quality, and the murky water(problems with sand being moved around), my camera isn't exactly up to date.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Good shots, looks clean and slick. Those Juruparis look much better in a school ^^


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice set-up! What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> very nice set-up! What are the dimensions of the tank?


60"x18"x16"  and thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your very welcome! thought it looked like a 5' tank, I love the dimensions of it...now I want one lol


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice Acrylic tank, what make is it and did you buy it new ?. I love five foot tanks I have two Lol.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Roberto Luongo said:


> Nice Acrylic tank, what make is it and did you buy it new ?. I love five foot tanks I have two Lol.


Yep bought it new, I may put it I the market though, thinking of downgrading to a 40 breeder.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool little fish!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

the sand finally cleared up  the guy with a red face and lots of dots is a satanoperca leucistic.


----------

